

50% of the online ads are never seen - Panos
http://www.behind-the-enemy-lines.com/2012/03/50-of-ads-are-never-seen.html

======
zerop
Somehow I developed a habit that I can ignore all ads on the web page without
even looking at them. I think the number should be more than 50%..thats why
Google is worried.

